
10 Mistakes That Start-Up Entrepreneurs Make  - azharcs
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703467004575463460389523660.html?mod=WSJ_hp_us_mostpop_read
======
sunkencity
#3 is pretty important but from my top mistakes I would add:

* Don't hire/engage those guys that show up conveniently at a certain time just because you have too much work to do to really do a background check. Do background check. Very, very carefully, especially if they are prepared to work free for equity.

* Don't hire friends friends

